# Nook Color 1.4.1 Software Update Now Available for download



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

The long awaited Nook Color 1.4.1 Software Update Now Available for download. http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Software-Updates-NOOK-Color/379003190/

*Whats New in this version:*
The NOOK Color Ver 1.4.1 update contains new features and enhancements, including: 

Access to popular movies and TV shows streamed through Netflix
NOOK Comics™ including the largest collection of Marvel graphic novels - with vivid colors & rich images, the action nearly jumps off the page. Your issues always in perfect condition to enjoy again & again.
PagePerfect™ NOOK Books™ - a whole new category of NOOK Books carefully crafted to keep the precision and beauty of their stunning print versions. Zoom in on pictures, and fluidly scroll through pages of beautiful cookbooks, art books, and more.
Over 100 enhancements, including reading NOOK Books in portrait and landscape modes, direct look-up of words in the built-in dictionary, increased font size selection, and more.

Good Luck!!


----------



## jdpdata (Jul 24, 2011)

eh..who needs this when CM7 and Miui is running beautifully


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

jdpdata said:


> eh..who needs this when CM7 and Miui is running beautifully


A lot of people like myself who runs CM7 through SD card and take benefit of both of the OSs


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

jdpdata said:


> A lot of people like myself who runs CM7 through SD card and take benefit of both of the OSs


Good point.

I hear rumors of ICS on the NC, so I'll be looking for that now ...


----------



## eirikr88 (Aug 12, 2011)

I really like the nook software from an ease of use/ebook reader perspective myself. I setup the EMMC dual boot with CM7.1 and BN1.4.1 this weekend. Runs beautifully!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

None of the MicroSD cards I have lying around play well with dual-booting. I suppose I'll eventually find one, or when I upgrade my phone next, my old one will work for it. Until then, it's CM7 nightlies on my daughter's and stock software on her mother's


----------



## bobstro (Oct 2, 2011)

A couple of points on 1.4.1:
There have been two releases by B&N with the same version number. The "old" (pre-Christmas) version rooted nicely and allowed sideloading. The "new" version breaks sideloading. The MD5sums do not match.
The B&N Android Nook app is not the same as the B&N firmware reader. 1.4.x is needed on either the Tablet or Color for some enhanced content. Conde Nast pubs (e.g. Wired Magazine), in particular, won't load on < 1.4 or the Nook app.
I'm finding the rooted B&N 1.4.1 software a nice way to focus on reading rather than loads of app icons.


----------

